# Son of a gun vs full size



## NateB (Sep 25, 2003)

I have a Full size Gunner's up and a Mini Zinger Winger. Both seem to work fine, however, I am now forced to use a much smaller pickup a lot of the time and the full sized Gunner's Up is very difficult to fit in the back of this small pickup (Dakota with 4 doors). I would like to sell the full size winger and get the smaller one, but would like to hear how people compare the full size to the son of a gun. It is the same dimensions as the Mini Zinger but $100 cheaper. Does the Son of a gun use the thicker rubber bands like the mini zinger does?? How does it throw compared to the full sized Gunner's up. Is it a good enough throw to use for the "long key" bird in a field trial set up.

Thanks for your input.


----------



## willson (Nov 8, 2005)

Sell the Dakota. :wink: 

I have a SOG and 2 full sized GU wingers. The SOG throws a duck about 20-25 feet less than the full sized one. They are also more prone to fall over unless you rig them for stakes. I do think you could use the SOG for the long mark if you had it tilted to a high arc and staked. I prefer the full sized wingers. A friend I train with has Zinger Winger Field Trial wingers and they seem to throw longer and higher marks than my full sized GU wingers that are fairly new. The feature I like best about the GU's is their release mechanism: it is safer than the ZW.

Please notify me the next time you breed your female. 

Thanks,

Larry Willson


----------



## Ben Hucks (May 11, 2004)

*wingers*

I agree with Wilson. i have had all 3. i have all fullsized now. They are easier to cock and seem to hold up better than the mini as far as breaking the bands. Both the GU and the Zinger full sized throw better than the minis. if the truck is limiting your wingers maybe you can get a bike rack or something that would carry the wingers in the reese hitch. I would find a better way to transport them instead of selling.


----------



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

I've NEVER had a problem with my Gunners Up SOG needing to be staked to prevent falling over. But I do make it a point to set it up on level ground.
The throws are shorter than a full sized winger, maybe by 10 feet or so. That's never been a problem with me or my dog, and I believe that it helps the dog to be able to comfortably run close to the gun station.

I don't use mine for anything over 200 yards, and it's quite visable at that distance.


----------



## klr650az (Aug 24, 2006)

I have both the full size and the SOG. I have also never had a problem with the SOG falling over. 
I took my SOG and did a few modifications. I cut the rubber bands right behind the the original zip ties and then reattached the ring. This gave me more power. I then went to the hardware store and bought two hook and attached them to the legs about 10 inches up from the original ones. I now have two places to hook the SOG. This has really given me a much more versatile winger. I have found that when I use full power I can really send a duck and if I am using a dokkins or bumper then I can use the upper hooks. 
Jerry


----------



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

Jerry,

What is the lengthof the rubber bands now that you have cut them?
I cut mine some and they are now 26", and a better throw.


----------



## klr650az (Aug 24, 2006)

I am not sure of the length but I will measure them and let you know.
Jerry


----------



## willson (Nov 8, 2005)

I rigged mine for stakes because you can't always find level ground and they do fall over occasionally. I got the recommendation from the owner of GU. They stake all of the GU wingers for the HRC Grand. Why compromise a mark you want to see for seeking a level spot. Easier to just stake them. Not too level anywhere around here anyway. Especially near water.


----------

